# First Designated Shrimp Tank :D



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

After so many questions in gtaa forums ive come up with this lol. This will be my first shrimp ONLY tank  yaaay!!! Time to say buhbye to the 2.5g holding tank lol! Thanks to your inspiring tank guys! Now, its time for me to make one too!

For the lighting, ive ended up using this one in the pic. Its using 13w florescent light. It turned out brighter as expected. 

Annnnddd here we gooo! 

In the future, I plan on carpeting the whole lot space on the left with riccia(?) or any other carpeting plant that will do fine on this light.

Sorry for the crappy shots xD

Any comments and suggestions are very very welcome!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

More moss/plants 

Shrimp love it


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I quite dont get the method of putting moss on a rock, do I just tie it with fishline and wait for it to grow again?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

yes tie it with fish line or cotton thread (which is what I use)

it will look ugly at first but once it starts to spread it will look nice


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great!

And you even have some plants, it's very good for this early stage 
I like your black substrate. It's better than my sand.

I suggest you do not play with substrate 'hills', they all will be flattened with time. Plants, current from filter and shrimps will help with this.

You have a great light. How much it was?

Yes, more plants will be better, moss will work like a charm on rocks.
Riccia carpet can make a bright perfect view. Just make sure that it will grow under your light, first.

I will show you how to make 'moss stones'. They can be placed between big rocks and will grow into a perfect langscape with time.

How is your filter current?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I like you sponge filter where did you bought that?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i've used krazy glue to stick on moss onto driftwood and rock, and i kept these in with shrimp like crystals, cherries and algae eating shrimp but if you are going to get some really high quality stuff i wouldn't risk it even though i know people use krazy glue to stick on their corals in their reef tank


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I quite dont get the method of putting moss on a rock, do I just tie it with fishline and wait for it to grow again?


 try use a rubber bond. and wait for weeks until it rooted on rocks then remove it


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> i've used krazy glue to stick on moss onto driftwood and rock, ive tried this before all my shrimps died maybe because of the toxic comes from the ingredients of glue


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> try use a rubber bond. and wait for weeks until it rooted on rocks then remove it


That's a good way. Easy to do.
It looks bad until moss starts growing and attaches itself, but it's only 2-3 weeks. Then, you can just cut that rubber bond and throw it away.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

the sponge was from BA north york, *it was guppylove's idea* I saw hers and I was like.. smaaart lol!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You have a great light. How much it was?
> 
> How is your filter current?


light was about $25

filter current seems to be okay if id just level the water closer to the surface


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> i've used krazy glue to stick on moss onto driftwood and rock, and i kept these in with shrimp like crystals, cherries and algae eating shrimp but if you are going to get some really high quality stuff i wouldn't risk it even though i know people use krazy glue to stick on their corals in their reef tank


can i use any kind of glue stick? or there is a specified brand?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> can i use any kind of glue stick? or there is a specified brand?


Your moss or plants would melt if you use a glue after a week or days. I tried it before. The stem that I stick the glue on it had rotten and the plant died


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess fishing line or rubber band is the best idea lol.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I prefer fishing line, it's transparent and you never need to remove it.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I was kinda surprised today, I have 22degrees on my tank without heater! wuuut!


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I perfer hair net and use fish line to tie the final knot. This provides more anchorage.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I called in Lucky's today and I will be getting a light fixture tomorrow 

Went to Walmart earlier and had a refund for the $28 lamp.

ill put up some pics tomorrow for the light difference


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I called in Lucky's today and I will be getting a light fixture tomorrow
> 
> Went to Walmart earlier and had a refund for the $28 lamp.
> 
> ill put up some pics tomorrow for the light difference


This could be good. I'm also interested in small fluorescent fixture.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Hopefully does guys at Luckys dont charge me tax if Im paying cash lol


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

which light fixture are you getting from them? the clip on type?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

nope, the one with two legs and I think its dual bulb. ill post up a pic tomorrow


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just bought a light fixture today! 

Went to Lucky's and was gonna get Lifetech light fixture, but instead got JEBO. They're pretty much the same but yeah just the name that was changed lol.. I just dont feel JEBO.. But anyway... Here it is!

Tank is brighter now (sorry I just did a water change).

First pic is with the lamp.

Second and third pic are with the light fixture.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hey looks great! is that a new red sea filter also? looks cool....


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes it is, after seeing the water current of the Marineland Penguin 100 filter, its just too much. I saw Igor was also using Red sea deco art and its current was not too much so I decided to also get one. 

Sadly, my thermometer is not working so Im really not sure on whats the current temp on the tank xD



GuppyLove said:


> hey looks great! is that a new red sea filter also? looks cool....


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

ya the filter looks kinda like a minature Aquaclear... does it work pretty much the same? sponge/biomedia inside? 
the black substrate looks nice too, I really wanted to change mine to that but its such a huge job to do that when ur tank is already planted and filled with shrimps lol 
the shrimpies will like the moss ball, you can take it and squeeze it out every few weeks/month in a bowl with tank water, youll be amazed how much stuff comes out of it... then when u put it back in after giving it a final squeeze out it will float for a few hours and the shrimp hang from it like a circus lol


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually the red sea filter only comes with a filter floss and a carbon filter pad? Ive just put a biomax thingy at the filter, same as Igor! 

As for the moss balls, yes I do love em  Ive ordered 5 small ones at ebay the other day lol.

For the gravel, I think black is good since the color of the shrimps would stand out


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

How many watts does your light have?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

that would be 18W Igor


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm this makes me wonder if I have far to much lighting in my tank right now ... I currently have two T5's and ther wattage is 48W ... To much for a 25 gallon? 24x12x18high is the demensions ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> that would be 18W Igor


I just realized that you new fixtures is on the second pictures. It looks really great!
Have many bulbs does it have?
How much is was in total, it this is not a secret?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Actually the red sea filter only comes with a filter floss and a carbon filter pad? Ive just put a biomax thingy at the filter, same as Igor!


This filter is quite small, but it looks nice  It comes with very small media.

I've replaced that bio-rings I had into a peace of sponge. My bio-rings made noise. It's better now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

DetectivePopcorn said:


> Hmm this makes me wonder if I have far to much lighting in my tank right now ... I currently have two T5's and ther wattage is 48W ... To much for a 25 gallon? 24x12x18high is the demensions ...


It will be about 2.5 WPG (T5 is brighter than T12 and T8). But, you tank is high, so less light will get into the bottom.
It's hard to say whether it to much light or not. It depends on your plans about using it and plants are you going to grow there.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I just realized that you new fixtures is on the second pictures. It looks really great!
> Have many bulbs does it have?
> How much is was in total, it this is not a secret?


it only has one bulb, but it does the job


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just a heads up, I will be adding more small sized marimo balls to this tank!  Ill keep u guys posted when I receive them ^^,


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a nice tank and I will continue to follow it - I'm going to be building a 2.5 shrimp tank soon.

This is a 2.5 gal? That light looks amazing for it.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> This is a nice tank and I will continue to follow it - I'm going to be building a 2.5 shrimp tank soon.
> 
> This is a 2.5 gal? That light looks amazing for it.


I believe it's a 5.5gal....


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> This is a nice tank and I will continue to follow it - I'm going to be building a 2.5 shrimp tank soon.
> 
> This is a 2.5 gal? That light looks amazing for it.


Actually it is a 5gal tank.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Actually it is a 5gal tank.


lol, i was just goin by ur sig...says 5.5g


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

MrCollings said:


> lol, i was just goin by ur sig...says 5.5g


heh.. smart move ^^,

I'll add some more pics after I get the marimo balls from ebay.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey so what are the inhabitants going to be!? hehe
so far everything has been about the specs..let's be ready for some shrimps 
unless it's still cycling..


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

***so heres another update***

sorry for the blurry pics and low quality video xD its taken from my iphone lol.

inhabitants are red cherry shrimps and crsystal red shrimps (mixed B and A grade I believe)

took a video of them eating too 

Shrimps eating Hikari shrimp cuisine

Shrimps eating algae discs

still more to come


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

they look lovely, nice vid too


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks cid! ^_^


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks Igor!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

****UPDATE****

It was a nice day today so I figured not to be lazy. Since shrimps love mosses why not give them some? Right? lol. So yeah, I got some spare java moss on the 20g tank and there we go.. JAVA MOSS TIED ON THE ROCKS!!

I've also received the 5 mini marimo balls I ordered from ebay.. 15 more to come on the passing week or weeks lol!!!

I was probably thinking that I should cover up the two remaining rocks... Any suggestions people? Am I putting too much or less java moss on the rocks?

credits goes to Mister IgorKanshyn*I saw some on his tank before*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ooo u have crs in there too! Whered you get them from if u dont mind me askin  
Tank really is lookin great!
Edit: i just saw the new moss balls in there, those are cute


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

GuppyLove said:


> Ooo u have crs in there too! Whered you get them from if u dont mind me askin
> Tank really is lookin great!


I got them from johnchen from the forums, it was then he was selling $1 for each hehe.. pretty nice deal


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Nicccce deal


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

If those crs breed save Me a few lol i need to add some to My crs/cbs pair


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I see some small white thingies moving on the wall of my tank, are they baby shrimps? or just something else? Theyre really small and I doubt camera wouldnt be able to take it. I also have some small snails on tank but i highly doubt it to be them, they sometimes jump from place to place.

anyone knows what these are? or theyre potentially the shrimp babies?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have them too, and ive seen quite a few posts here mentioning those type of bugs in shrimp tanks... My shrimp tank has these tiny little ones that jump from leaf to leaf and walk around on everything, and ive also seen tiny whitish looking things that resemble a tiny worm, seen on the glass occasionally. Since reducing the feeding of my shrimps i hardly ever see the whitish worms anymore... But the tiny jumping bugs seem to still be all over. Seems they are harmless... I was thinking of getting a verrry tiny micro fish that could feast on them but hopefully not eat my shrimp lol 
This might help : http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

judging by the look of it, and the description. Im guessing they are copepods. I might be overfeeding them xD


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> judging by the look of it, and the description. Im guessing they are copepods. I might be overfeeding them xD


i have that too especially on my crypts leaves. i know how to get rid of them. try a carrot/ or any vegs. just put it inside a bottle that has a small tip and put the bottle inside the aquarium. after so many hours you will seethem inside the bottle and you can take them away.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> i have that too especially on my crypts leaves. i know how to get rid of them. try a carrot/ or any vegs. just put it inside a bottle that has a small tip and put the bottle inside the aquarium. after so many hours you will seethem inside the bottle and you can take them away.


would the shrimps go for the veggies too? it seems feasible but only when your shrimps aren't there right.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> judging by the look of it, and the description. Im guessing they are copepods. I might be overfeeding them xD


If you have juvenile guppies, then your good to go. They feed on the tiny crustaceans such as daphnia and copepods and cyclops. I occasionally put 3 or 4 into my shrimp tank overnight and throughout the following day or two. Works like a charm. 
But planaria is the most horrible thing ever. They're like cockroaches, they never die!
Luckily I recently acquired some fenbendazole dewormer, and it's been working really effectively against those flatworms.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

does it have to be juvenile guppies? or adult guppies would work as well?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

microrasboras love copepods.

they go into attack mode and pick them off the drift wood.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> microrasboras love copepods.
> 
> they go into attack mode and pick them off the drift wood.


WHERE DO I GET SUCH A FISH?  lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I think Menagerie has them sometimes.... I saw so many fish there today that im not sure if they had them in stock or not but you could call them and ask... I actually got an endler livebearer today which you saw and he is very tiny, so far ive seen him eat some of the bugs...and spit a few out too lol maybe theyre not very tasty. At least the endler is tiny enough right now that he doesnt seem interested in my shrimps... So far


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Got the java moss again so I decided to cover up the rocks with these mosses, shrimps seems loooooooove it! 

Im thinking of probably adding a blyxia japonica or crypts, any suggestions?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Moss rocks lookin good! Lol I got some more rock and tied my taiwan moss on but now I have no room for it and need a larger tank lol 
My fav crypt is crypt. balansae... Long leaves that have like a lettuce edge to them... They seem to grow ok in my guppy tank


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thaaankss!  Theyre all the place now, I maybe re-weapping them using a hairnet.



GuppyLove said:


> Moss rocks lookin good! Lol I got some more rock and tied my taiwan moss on but now I have no room for it and need a larger tank lol
> My fav crypt is crypt. balansae... Long leaves that have like a lettuce edge to them... They seem to grow ok in my guppy tank


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

How are your CRS doing in that tank? is it a 5.5 gallon tank?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> How are your CRS doing in that tank? is it a 5.5 gallon tank?


Id say theyre alright, I dont see any signs of stress, but still have no berried shrimps yet =/.

As for the tank, yes it is 5.5g tank


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is your average temperature in that tank?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is your average temperature in that tank?


76f / 24c I might be wrong but its a close guess I think since im using a glass thermometer on the tank which isn't really accurate.. I maybe getting an adjustable heater for them soon.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Found another dead CRS today  and the other shrimps are feasting on him


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Found another dead CRS today  and the other shrimps are feasting on him


thats the problem of small tanks its hard to maintain the parameters.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> thats the problem of small tanks its hard to maintain the parameters.


eventually, I would have to get a bigger tank again Lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> eventually, I would have to get a bigger tank again Lol


i had a problem with that before suddenly death of my crs in my 5.5tank. but, when I bought a 20 gallon tank for them they seems all happy and no more deaths until then.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> i had a problem with that before suddenly death of my crs in my 5.5tank. but, when I bought a 20 gallon tank for them they seems all happy and no more deaths until then.


what heater are you using and what filter? and whats the temp of the tank?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

My CRS seem to like their space as opposed to my old Cherries who would just be anywhere, anytime, no worries. I think I'm going to invest in another 10 gal and build a shrimp-only tank


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> what heater are you using and what filter? and whats the temp of the tank?


when I bougt the 20 gallon tank it comes with filter and heater. but currently in my 3 shrimp tanks I dont put any heater.. temp 72. I saw brand new 10 gallon tank for 50 dollars flat it comes with filter lights heater. I forgot wheres the place but I will ask my friend about the place if your interested


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> when I bougt the 20 gallon tank it comes with filter and heater. but currently in my 3 shrimp tanks I dont put any heater.. temp 72. I saw brand new 10 gallon tank for 50 dollars flat it comes with filter lights heater. I forgot wheres the place but I will ask my friend about the place if your interested


Cool. what brand was it? Or i'll just wait till bigfishy has another one for sale lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Cool. what brand was it? Or i'll just wait till bigfishy has another one for sale lol


I forgot the name though but mine its tetra 20gallon for 100flat. no taxs included


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Cool. what brand was it? Or i'll just wait till bigfishy has another one for sale lol


I forgot the name though but mine its tetra 20gallon for 100flat. no taxs included. its up to you.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Cheap crappy aquarium kits*

Wall Mart sells 10g kit for $45 and 20g kit for $90. 
There is no heater and light has uncandensic bulbs in both kits 

It might be better to look around on kijiji and craigslist ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> what heater are you using and what filter? and whats the temp of the tank?


I wish it was a heater-chiller in one device


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I wish it was a heater-chiller in one device


indeed. xD I plugged off the heater and the temp of tank now is 26c. im worried about winter though xD

Im working on a new tank now which is 15g i believe. It's a JEBO tank which my gf bought for me . I will keep u guys updated in a week or so...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> indeed. xD I plugged off the heater and the temp of tank now is 26c. im worried about winter though xD
> 
> Im working on a new tank now which is 15g i believe. It's a JEBO tank which my gf bought for me . I will keep u guys updated in a week or so...


GL with the 15 gal tank


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> GL with the 15 gal tank


Sadly its still a 10g tank lol.

It's been a week since I have transferred them into the new tank, NO DEATHS up to date wooooot!!!  temp is stable to 23c


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is the pic of the tank now, nearly 2 weeks since I transferred them and not even a single death!! HOOOOOOOOOOORAAAY!!!! 

Java moss are starting to grow out of the hairnets too!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hey you got a mini canister filter too 
nice set up, perhaps a few more plants here and there would lighten up the contrast between red and green 
btw i'm bringing back a few sponge filters which happens to fit right onto that specific filter intake, let me know if you need one

Leon


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> hey you got a mini canister filter too
> nice set up, perhaps a few more plants here and there would lighten up the contrast between red and green
> btw i'm bringing back a few sponge filters which happens to fit right onto that specific filter intake, let me know if you need one
> 
> Leon


yup i got the tom rapid mini canister filter as well..

ok, I break the no deaths.. i just found one dead CRS today and all other shrimps are feasting on him =/


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> hey you got a mini canister filter too
> nice set up, perhaps a few more plants here and there would lighten up the contrast between red and green
> btw i'm bringing back a few sponge filters which happens to fit right onto that specific filter intake, let me know if you need one
> 
> Leon


And I know where Karl saw it 

I'm going to buy it as well, but Big All's doesn't have them on stock right now.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> And I know where Karl saw it
> 
> I'm going to buy it as well, but Big All's doesn't have them on stock right now.


Hehe, they must have it again Igor, I ordered mines online and shipping is free . Got it for like 2 days.

good luck buddy


----------

